# how's tijola



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi to all!!! Is there anybody out there either living in or experience in the tijola area? I've seen a couple of really nice homes there. My partner lived in Antas for a while but he has no experience of this town. Any feedback would be really appreciated. Thanks, Sandra


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It's cold up there in the winter ! :snowman: :eek2:
Only been up there a couple of times , quite nice. Don't know anything about the area to be able to comment on house /living situation.
i can pm you a local forum where you will get a better response.


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Gus, thanks for that, I'll give it a try over the weekend. Im sure my 12 year old would love the snow!!! Is it really high? What region are you based in? Sandra


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I am in Lorca, Murcia.


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok, I don't know that area. Does anyone else out there know anything about tijola? Sandra


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The only one who I know on here that might is 'Owdoggy' .He lives down that way.


----------



## sandraandjosh (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Gus. So, 'owdoggy' where are you? ?? Lol !!! Any info would be greatly appreciated. Sandra


----------

